# Huion GT-220V2: Lines & Software questions



## Newest-Newbie (Apr 27, 2019)

Good morning. I apologize if either of my questions has been asked/answered already. I know nothing about digital art but thinking about getting a tablet (Huion GT-220 V2. Seems to do what I want and best bang for the buck, that I can afford. However my questions may pertain to many manufacturers and models?). I have done some research learning specs, etc., but can't seem to answer a couple of questions, nor can I contact Huion via email or phone, (please see below). Any help is truly appreciated. Thank you very much in advance. 

1: How thin a line (or replacement nib can I buy) to get fine lines? Is it in the settings somewhere that I can adjust it?
2: What software do I need? Can it do many basic things on it's own or does it need additional software?


----------

